# viper 5901 issues



## denali7432 (Apr 23, 2009)

hi guys i just had the viper 5901 alarm installed but the issue im having is the alarm never goes off no matter how hard i hit the truck..ive had it on for 2 weeks and figured i better hear what the alarm sounds like so i know if i hear it that its mines, i have the sensor installed has well and when i walk up to the truck it says protected by viper stand back..and i adjusted the sensor thru the remote but and have tryed all settings from 1 thru 15 and still nothing..i mean i can put dents in my truck and it never goes off..so im wondering do i have to take it back to the installers and they need to adjust it from the brain or whats the deal?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

The vehicle has to be unarmed and unlocked. If you have priority locks both locks have to be unlocked. So press Unlock twice. Then when you go to access the Sensor Adjust menu you cannot just press f like you do for other menu's to enter the menu. You must hold it down for several seconds. A short siren will sound and you will be able to select sensitivity level between 00-15. Once you have selected the sensitivity level you want, press f to confirm it and then go down to Exit and press f. Upon exiting you will hear another short siren. Done!


----------



## kenmonster (May 11, 2009)

i have exactly same issue as this, what would be the most sensitive number? 0 or 15?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

15 (now I have to add more words so I can post this response....that should do it)


----------

